# Minecraft online problems/Java and network card maybe



## Willzilla (Oct 8, 2010)

Ive been playing minecraft alpha online for a while and it was working fine then suddenly I started losing connection which would shut my internet off until i restart my computer. Its a BIG pain so ive been using a borrowed laptop to play which lags but now that has problems too and i cant play online! Its just my computer that has the java problem which when I disconnect it says 

"Connection lost

Internal exception: java.net.Socketexception: Connection reset"

which stops my internet until I restart. If I just had to close then open minecraft it would be fine but no I have to restart my whole computer! I looked and people get this when developing java software and apparently it happens when the the thing sending information stops for a bit and and client thinks that it lost connection. I havn't heard of anyone else with this problem yet. Ive tried disabling the firewall and I still had the same problem ive just updated my graphics drivers which didnt do anything (it didnt seem like they would anyway) and I cant find how you actually uninstall minecraft but i dont think its minecraft. My step dad said that maybe when my connection is reset my network card locks up. Its built into my motherboard and I will try to find what model it is its some gigabyte one. Ive also tried reinstalling java and going back a few updates it did nothing. 

Something else that happens is on some IRC chats and some IRC clients it turns off my internet and my step dad has to go fix it I dont know what he does probably just turn the router off and on.

If you can think of a better category to put this under please move it i wasnt sure.

Thanks really need help im dying here!


----------



## Willzilla (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok where is the edit button? I also remembered that on my computer java could never auto update it would start then stop with an error so I had to do it manually. Im installing update 21 again (latest) and I dont have any older versions installed.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It is probably not a problem with Java but with your connection. But it wouldn't hurt to uninstall all the versions of Java that you have and reinstall the latest. Be sure that your browsers are closed when you install.

Have you changed any drivers lately? Check with your network card manufacturer for an updated driver or check with Windows Update for an updated driver.


----------



## Willzilla (Oct 8, 2010)

I updated my ethernet drivers which fixed it for quite a while but the same problem is back again now. my network card is built into my motherboard which is a GA-ma78gm-s2hp from Gigabyte. What other drivers could be causing this problem? I thought it was gone! i will reinstall java once more making sure that my browsers are closed. But I guess i should just try to update all my drivers for my motherboard?


----------

